# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Necesito contactar con algún mago de Lorca o alrededores.

## Sarbatxo

Hola:

El grupo Mágico de Castellón estamos organizando una gala benefica para los damnificados del terremoto de Lorca, y necesitariamos contactar con algun mago o buen aficionado de la ciudad  o alrededores, que conozca bien los problemas de la misma. 

Si alguien nos pudiese poner en contacto con alguien se lo agradeceriamos.

----------


## jossan

Yo soy de sevilla pero tengo familia en Cartagena, por lo que puedo colaborar en la gala.

----------

